# How many.......



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Dogs have you raised and titled in SchH, full titles? (all 3 phases and had no prior titles)

How many in 1 or 2 phases only.. 

If your a breeder how many have been from your own breeding program?*

So far I've only titled 1 dog to a SchH 2.. We'll be going for our 3 in the spring..

And 1 dog a Bh and TR1..


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

My first GSD female Sch1 and TR2. Will be doing a TR3 in the spring.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Treue vom Heiliger Heugel SchH3 CD CGC. Owned from 7 weeks, HOT.

Burgos' Unika SchH1 OB1 AD (she also has her TR3, but that was done with a friend). Owned from 9.5 weeks, HOT.

Balien zu Treuen Händen SchH1 (she will get her SchH2 and 3 in 2009). I'll eventually also do her FH1 and 2. My breeding, HOT.

Itara vom Lerchental BH CD TD (I started her in SchH when she was 7 so she never titled). She was almost ready for her CDX and UD when we bought this farm and I didn't have the time to train. Owned from 7 weeks, HOT.

I also titled a Dobie in obedience in the mid 80's. Family owned from 7 weeks, can't call him HOT though I did all of his real training.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Kaiser Reinhardt vom Dunhill SchH3 CGC TDI - HOT

Ira vom Argatos SchH1 CGC TDI - HOT (also has her TR2 done by a friend)

Aiden zu Treuen Händen SchH1 - HOT

Caliber vom Wildhaus SchH1. Will do 2 and 3 plus some SDA titles in 2009. - Our breeding, HOT

Denali vom Wildhaus SchHA, so only 2 phases thus far because *I* suck at tracking! Will do more titles in 2009 - Our breeding, HOT


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

SG Kyra v Frolich Haus, Schh3 (5 or 6 x?), WH, CD, CGC KKL1 HOT

SG Kougie, Schh3, WH, OB3, KKL, CD, CGC HOT

SG Danger v Klipgaarden, BH, CGC HOT 1 CD leg - then Schh1, RH SAR by co-owner - from my female Basha...

Bianka Spitzbubezwinger - Schh3, CGC by me - IPO3, KKL in Europe by friend 

Csabre Wolfstraum, BH, AD CGC HOT, 2/3 CD (gotta get that finished!) and 2/3 Schh1 - I ***also*** suck at tracking! My breeding

All this took over 200,000 miles of driving to accomplish 

Lee


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Ok, since I love tracking but suck at the other stuff, maybe I should lend my services out for the tracking titles?!!!!!!!

Lee







Kougie







I feel a cold breeze


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Cain von Hena-C brought him home at 7 1/2 wks. We have gotten the Bh, TT and VPG A. I also suck at tracking so when Jen starts taking clients let me know







LOL


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

See my sig all 3 HOT
My Echo got cancer and didn't make to SCHIII
Jett got his BH last year my goal for him this year is SCH I,II,III


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

Hi guys,

It was nice to reflect back a little this morning. Here are my dogs that when from untitled to SchH 3's mostly.

Sir Bullet vom Govednik SchH3,IPO3,FH2,TD
Jack vom HildesheimerLand SchH3,IPO3,FH2,CD
Gonzo z Ceska SchH3,IPO3,FH2
Gita z Lipin SchH3,IPO3,FH2
Lea Bohemia Vek SchH3,IPO2
Hex Aites Bohemia SchH3,IPO3,IPOFH,FH2,RH1
Armor vom Govednik SchH1,RH1 (my own breeding)

I also worked with a Rott, putting a BH, & SchH1 on him, but he wasn't mine. I did compete with Dixi vom Hackhauserweg SchH3,IPO3 She was the only dog I haven't titled from the beginning.

Breeding and titling Armor is quite the good feeling for me. I hope to spend this next year putting all the rest of Armor's titles on.

Al Govednik


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The Answer to Leesa's question is: none, but hope that will change in a year or two!! 

But I did put a BH, TR1 and OB1 on my mixed breed pulled from a shelter. Only the second dog I have ever owned, and my first dog to do formal training and titling. Still holding out and hoping to take a stab at the elusive SchH I with her.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Only a BH on both my dogs. Cody would have gotten his SchH1 if he didn't get arthritis and Isa wasn't hard enough for the protection phase. She would bite the sleeve but then would want to play with the guy. She likes people a little too much... I haven't thought of trying for her OB or TR titles since I dropped out of my schH club, some issues...


----------

